# WaKü für 1080 ti Poseidon



## DerGisela (1. Februar 2018)

*WaKü für 1080 ti Poseidon*

Hallo,
bin im Thema WaKü noch nicht recht drin. Möchte mir das Genome WH-BL 2 holen mit einer vorinstallierten Cpu Kühlung von Captain, die 240 EX. Ich habe vor in das System eine 1080 ti Poseidon zu bauen und möchte wissen ob ich die vorinstallierte WaKü erweitern kann bzw wenn nicht ob jmd mir eine einfache ausreichende WaKü  zusammen stellen kann dafür bitte. Gerne lass ich mir erklären worauf ich achten muss ^^.


----------



## claster17 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü für 1080 ti Poseidon*

Hast du die Poseidon schon? Welches Budget steht dir zur Verfügung? Welche sonstige Hardware willst du einsetzen?



DerGisela schrieb:


> möchte wissen ob ich die vorinstallierte WaKü erweitern kann



Nein und selbst wenn solltest du es des Aluradiators wegen nicht tun. Das Gehäuse ist für das gebotene übrigens viel zu teuer.


----------



## DerGisela (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü für 1080 ti Poseidon*

Nein aber mir sagt das Design und die Kühlmgl zu. Möchte ein intel i7 8700k auf ein z370 packen mit 16gb ram, einer kleinen ssd fürs Betriebssystem un paar dateien und eine hdd für spiele etc. Weiß das das gehäuse überteuert ist aber dennoch hab ich mich leider ins design verliebt weshalb nur das in frage kommt
Okay und könntest du mir eine einfache WaKü zusammen stellen die ich für die ti nutzen kann?


----------



## Krolgosh (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü für 1080 ti Poseidon*

Da du ja selbst sagst das du  im Thema Wakü noch nicht wirklich drin bist, möchte ich dir diesen Wasserkühlungsguide ans Herz legen. Da kannst du dich in die Materie einlesen.

Um die Frage nochmal zu stellen, hast du die Poseidon schon? 
Ich persönlich find die Lösung nämlich alles andere als elegant.. wenn man eh schon Custom aufbauen muss, hast dann aber trotzdem noch einen zweiten Kreislauf im System (CPU) der nicht erweiterbar ist.


----------



## DerGisela (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü für 1080 ti Poseidon*

Danke werde es mir heute abend mal komplett durchlesen!!^^ 
Nein noch ist gar nichts gekauft. 
Also lieber eine komplette Custom WaKü nutzen anstatt 2 systeme(cpu und gpu)? 
Es wäte schön wenn wir bei dem Gehäuse und der Graka bleiben könnten aber bin auch für neues offen


----------



## DerGisela (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü für 1080 ti Poseidon*

An die Spezi's 
Wäre es mgl die fertige cpu wakü zu zerlegen und die matrix an eine custom anzuschließen?


----------



## HisN (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü für 1080 ti Poseidon*

Willst Du es wirklich einfach haben?

Aqua Computer Webshop -  airplex modularity system 480 mm, Alu-Lamellen, D5 Pumpe, Edelstahl-Seitenteile 33030

Oben auf den Rechner drauf, zwei Schläuche in den Rechner und ein Stromkabel raus. Fertig ist die Laube.


----------



## Krolgosh (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü für 1080 ti Poseidon*

Elegant is das aber auch nicht 

Noch einfacher ist, hol dir statt der Poseidon die EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 HYBRID. Wenn unbedingt Wasser im Spiel sein muss. 

Wenn du aber wirklich einen Custom Loop aufbauen willst, nimm keine der beiden Karten sondern kauf dir eine andere und klatsch einen Fullcover Wasserkühlblock drauf. (Man muss natürlich sehen was du noch an Radiatorfläche in deinem Case unterbringen kannst, bin noch in der Arbeit und kann nicht wirklich nachsehen) Ist nur meine unmaßgebliche Meinung.


----------



## DerGisela (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü für 1080 ti Poseidon*

Sehr geil dann wirds wohl diese graka einfach werden. Dennoch vielen dank für eure Tipps etc.!!


----------



## DerGisela (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü für 1080 ti Poseidon*

"Neue Idee":
Eine kleine, einfache WaKü nur für die Poseidon. Will wenn das gehäuse da ist mal schauen wo und wieviel platz ich noch habe.


----------



## WhoRainZone (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü für 1080 ti Poseidon*

Die Captain EX würde ich nicht benutzen, wenn dir deine Hardware lieb ist. Da Bricht gerne der Schlauch, welcher an der Pumpeneinheit sitzt.


----------

